# New  photo tent same results



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 22, 2007)

still can't get the pictures I'm looking for, been reading the posts to Rons tread and it has helped somewhat but still.....

With white background






this one with a grey background that Fanger e-mailed me a few months ago that I forgot I had untill reading Rons tread







Taken your advice will fine tune(Boy am I photo challenged


----------



## dbriski (Jan 23, 2007)

Not sure if you mentioned before, but what is your equiptment setup? Camera, number of lights, wattages, color etc.

It looks like your white balance is off.  The "Grey" background is pinkish on my screen.  If your camera supports preseting the white balance use that witha  piece of white printer paper at the spot of your pens.  

Its hard to tell the focus due to the image quality, but my guess is your depth of field is too small with both of the pens in there.  (you aperture needs to have a higher number f8+)  Also try putting one of your lights, more forward of the pens to help elimitate the shadows below and in front of the pens.  

The composure leave a little to be desired also, maybe play with your layout more.  The subject of your picture should be the pens, but your hiding them behind the caps.  Also if possible increase the quality setting on your final jpg just a little so its not so granular and we can see more detail.


----------



## gketell (Jan 23, 2007)

Everything David said and get another light above the camera pointing almost straight down on the pens to give the "finish reflection".  I get the camera and pen set up the way I want them then look through the viewfinder as I move the "reflection light" around until I see what I want.  THEN I fix that light in place and do the white-balance adjustments for the final configuration.  

GK
PS  make sure you have the same type/same age bulbs in all your lights.  It is impossible to get the lighting right if you have different light from left than right than top, than ....   you get the idea.

GK


----------



## stevers (Jan 23, 2007)

Be patient, it took me a "lot" of photos to get what I wanted. Different lights, diff camera settings, diff backgrounds. Just keep plugging away and you'll get it. Thats the beauty of a digital camera, if you don't like the photos, delete them and start over. I have a folder with "test pics" in it, it is 346mb right now. Not to mention the 1.5 gigs of photos in the "pen turning" folder.
Good luck.


----------



## dbriski (Jan 25, 2007)

That new shot looks much better.  The color and exposure and lighting look better.  Just needs a little more work with the composure.  Zoom in as tight as your camera will allow, making the pen completly fill up the frame.  Try diffent angles, horizontal, vertical, diagonal to see which one looks better to you.  Try to make your picture just a tad bigger, and higher quality, its hard to see the sharpness and you won't get the pop with so low a quality.  What photo software are you using to resize?  I personally use a black posterboard as the background.  It comes out grey in the pictures but I really helps the pen jump out.   For Verticals I uses a white sheet in my photo tent, but I make the background far enough away that it makes it looks like a grey gradient.   Here is a white background sample,



<br /> and a Black posterboard sample. 



<br />


----------

